# Surefire E1E LED conversion? FNG on CPF needs help!



## kiyoshikun (Nov 29, 2011)

i have a surefire E1E with 15 lumens of incandescent light. I'd like to convert to the best LED possible for this 1 ea. -123A cell flashlight. 

Surefire used to offer the KL1 LED conversion head, now they have the KX1 head.

Is there another option? Anyone know of a common modification....maybe a drop-in LED into the current head?

(the search function does not work yet as i'm brand new to CPF!)


----------



## monkeyboy (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is a link for a dropin conversion:

http://illuminationsupply.com/eseries-tower-module-1cell-high-cri-3-mode-p-63.html


----------



## archimedes (Nov 30, 2011)

kiyoshikun said:


> i have a surefire E1E with 15 lumens of incandescent light. I'd like to convert to the best LED possible for this 1 ea. -123A cell flashlight.
> 
> Surefire used to offer the KL1 LED conversion head, now they have the KX1 head.
> 
> Is there another option? Anyone know of a common modification....maybe a drop-in LED into the current head?....



Yes, there are several options for this, depending on specifically what you are trying to accomplish with this light .... Another excellent choice would be to get a VME (Valiant Concepts) bezel, which would allow you to use any Malkoff drop-in. Or, you could get an E2C adapter and a Z44 bezel, which would open up the whole spectrum of standard P60 drop-ins.


----------

